# People You Hate at the Gym



## NbleSavage (Oct 1, 2014)

It's def the "Old Dude" for me. Too many damned Dumbledores who sit on benches watching "Good Morning America" on the damned television. Uh..'scuse me Methuselah, the Senior Center is THAT WAY.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 1, 2014)

I seen a dumbledore "bench pressing"
 every part of his body moved to press that 135 pounds everything except his feet. The guy was lunging his whole body off the bench.

I honestly hate fake naturals. thats all.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 1, 2014)

I hate everyone.


----------



## woodswise (Oct 1, 2014)

I  love this guy.  He's frikkin hilarious!


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 1, 2014)

I hate superseters. Pisses me off when I walk over to an empty machine and dude walks up and says hey, I'm using that. I'm supersetting. Well guess what? I'm using it now fuuker....


----------



## stonetag (Oct 1, 2014)

The fuking dude that does a set of curls(more like wrist curls) with 60 lb. dumbbells, and then walks up to the mirror and then backs away staring at his arms, but also making sure everyone else is looking. I want to crush him!


----------



## shenky (Oct 1, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> I hate superseters. Pisses me off when I walk over to an empty machine and dude walks up and says hey, I'm using that. I'm supersetting. Well guess what? I'm using it now fuuker....



I superset. All the time. The difference is I know everyone has the same equipment privileges as I do; when someone uses a piece of equipment I'm super setting with, I tell them what I'm doing and ask thm if it would be alright if I worked in with them. The answer is always yes. The only time I don is if a group of dudes who are taking turns take it over...then I just ind different equipment to use


----------



## shenky (Oct 1, 2014)

stonetag said:


> The fuking dude that does a set of curls(more like wrist curls) with 60 lb. dumbbells, and then walks up to the mirror and then backs away staring at his arms, but also making sure everyone else is looking. I want to crush him!



No one at my gym does curls correctly. IMO, if you're not over 230 pojnds, you have no business doing curls with anything over 35 pounds, usually


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 1, 2014)

"Gain Rapists"  Baaahahahaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2014)

Freakin' old dude that's in the gym ever time I'm there. Always on the stuff I want to use, I have to load and strip all his weight, he pisses and moans ever time he misses something and takes too long between sets..... but then I do lift alone.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 1, 2014)

old fuks walking around in the locker room with their little dicks out..


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 1, 2014)

I hate the fukkin pussy that's taking plates off the squat rack I'm using while I'm under 450.  


Suck a dick you fukkin douche bag!!!


----------



## juuced (Oct 1, 2014)

dorks that have no respect and start working out in front of the mirror that im using blocking my view.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 1, 2014)

snake said:


> Freakin' old dude that's in the gym ever time I'm there. Always on the stuff I want to use, I have to load and strip all his weight, he pisses and moans ever time he misses something and takes too long between sets..... but then I do lift alone.


we train at the same gym ?? lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 1, 2014)

I'll agree with Bundy when old dudes try to have a locker room conversation wih me when they're naked.   

I also hate dudes that think they're stong when they pull 405 with wrist wraps.   Da fuk bro!!! If you're wrists aren't strong enough to hold the weight I guess it's time do some strength exercises. Well unless you're 75 years old like df then wraps are okay.


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 1, 2014)

Bro, wait till your dick is covered to talk to me.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 1, 2014)

This Guy the other night at my gym was back in MY Deadlift area, doing some sort of fukin Crossfit shit, with the Rubber Plates giving the appearance of like he had 315 on the bar when in reality it was about 160.  I hate those fukin guys.... every single one of them.  He said Im done back here ,want me to leave this on.  I said no I use real plates.


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 1, 2014)

I love this guy...


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 1, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> This Guy the other night at my gym was back in MY Deadlift area, doing some sort of fukin Crossfit shit, with the Rubber Plates giving the appearance of like he had 315 on the bar when in reality it was about 160.  I hate those fukin guys.... every single one of them.  He said Im done back here ,want me to leave this on.  I said no I use real plates.



I even use REAL plates...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 1, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> I even use REAL plates...



I like loading the bar with 10lb bumper plates and masking people think I'm strong.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 1, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> I hate superseters. Pisses me off when I walk over to an empty machine and dude walks up and says hey, I'm using that. I'm supersetting. Well guess what? I'm using it now fuuker....



^^and the 3 fukers that use 3 or 4 different stations at a time and do some circuit style workout and take up half of the small shitty gym we have.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 1, 2014)

I could give two shits about what other people at the gym are doing. I'm there to lift, not to critique other people. They can workout however the **** they want to.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 1, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I could give two shits about what other people at the gym are doing. I'm there to lift, not to critique other people. They can workout however the **** they want to.



Boom! This right here. I still hate them though...


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 1, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Boom! This right here. I still hate them though...



I don't hate them because they supply some great entertainment. I laugh every time I go to the gym. To Alpha's point, the other day I saw a dude with about 6 - 25 lb bumper plates on each side, the bar  was completely full of 25's. It was so awesome, plus the dude was just grunting and yelling like an asshole. I noticed about 5 other people laughing.....it made my day, man.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 1, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I could give two shits about what other people at the gym are doing. I'm there to lift, not to critique other people. They can workout however the **** they want to.


Nor do I, unless they are in my way posing in the mirror with 15" guns.lol


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 1, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I could give two shits about what other people at the gym are doing. I'm there to lift, not to critique other people. They can workout however the **** they want to.



Yeah I go in and do my own shit too.  Sometimes its hard to not see a spectacle of fuks when they are right in front of you.....


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 1, 2014)

It's just really when they get in the way. I don't care what they do, just don't be a dick with the space and equipment


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 1, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I don't hate them because they supply some great entertainment. I laugh every time I go to the gym. To Alpha's point, the other day I saw a dude with about 6 - 25 lb bumper plates on each side, the bar  was completely full of 25's. It was so awesome, plus the dude was just grunting and yelling like an asshole. I noticed about 5 other people laughing.....it made my day, man.



THIS RIGHT HERE••••
I use to hate people so much that I actually considered leaving my gym and building myself a home gym. But than as time went by that hate turned into laughter! Lol. Some of the things these cheese dicks do is absolutely hilarious! Very very good entertainment to say the least. But what I do LOVE about the gym is all the ghays who constantly stare at me while I'm training.....If only pink and FD were there it would be AMAZING!


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Oct 1, 2014)

At my old gym, oh fukk me!! Did we have some weird ****s! I had a strict daily routine. Gym routine, didn't matter to me because, I gotta work around the others. I had a nickname for every single one of them. Gene Simmons look a like, ****ing creeper, I see those creepy ****ing eyes in the mirror. Old man power lifter, who's breathe smelt like shit, and would always try and get me to power lift. This Greek ****, who NEVER and I mean never did legs, and always wore the same thing, and I would always laugh at his pukey calves. Then you had the couples, where the wifes would stare at me? What are you lookinnggg at!? ****! Then, you would have this ****ing gym class of teenagers coming in - I got pissed at that and spoke to someone at the front desk, needless to say, that didn't last long.
Then oh my god! The gay personal trainers. 1 baldie, litterallyyyy any Fukking chance he had, he was lifting his shirt up in the mirror to show case his abs. Then this one pig, who made every girl think they were his chick, I got sick of that, don't be ****ing macing on each other while I'm deadlifting or squating, or i'll Fukking frizzbe a 2.5lb weight at your heads. Oh my god! He got fired i'm pretty sure, too many complaints. I could keep going but, I wont.
They made me laugh and some would piss me off so bad, i'm just getting pissed writing this, back to assassins creed


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 1, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> I'll agree with Bundy when old dudes try to have a locker room conversation wih me when they're naked.
> 
> I also hate dudes that think they're stong when they pull 405 with wrist wraps.   Da fuk bro!!! If you're wrists aren't strong enough to hold the weight I guess it's time do some strength exercises. Well unless you're 75 years old like df then wraps are okay.



Lmao heeeey i do my 405 sets with wrist straps..lol


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 1, 2014)

The old dude drying his balls in thr locker room doing a capt morgan with a hair dryer....Really dude come on..

Aaaaand get out of the squat rack if your doing friggn curls or stretches im trying to do squats you douche and you can do your curls anywhere....So I hate you.


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2014)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> At my old gym, oh fukk me!! Did we have some weird ****s! I had a strict daily routine. Gym routine, didn't matter to me because, I gotta work around the others. I had a nickname for every single one of them. Gene Simmons look a like, ****ing creeper, I see those creepy ****ing eyes in the mirror. Old man power lifter, who's breathe smelt like shit, and would always try and get me to power lift. This Greek ****, who NEVER and I mean never did legs, and always wore the same thing, and I would always laugh at his pukey calves. Then you had the couples, where the wifes would stare at me? What are you lookinnggg at!? ****! Then, you would have this ****ing gym class of teenagers coming in - I got pissed at that and spoke to someone at the front desk, needless to say, that didn't last long.
> Then oh my god! The gay personal trainers. 1 baldie, litterallyyyy any Fukking chance he had, he was lifting his shirt up in the mirror to show case his abs. Then this one pig, who made every girl think they were his chick, I got sick of that, don't be ****ing macing on each other while I'm deadlifting or squating, or i'll Fukking frizzbe a 2.5lb weight at your heads. Oh my god! He got fired i'm pretty sure, too many complaints. I could keep going but, I wont.
> They made me laugh and some would piss me off so bad, i'm just getting pissed writing this, back to assassins creed



Ow shit, glad I don't lift at your place! Damn, you'd have a boatload of nicknames for me.


----------



## jSalud (Oct 2, 2014)

All is fine and dandy until they enter my personal space. Had a kid start curling next to me while I was deadlifting 405. I dropped the weight inches from him. Bet he will never do that again.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 2, 2014)

High Schoolers on summer break.
New Years resolutionists
People who smell like smoke


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 2, 2014)

All the fine ladies in my gym - cuz they never look at me!


----------



## DB4L (Oct 2, 2014)

A) lazy bastards who dont put their dumbbells back in the right spots. Can ya not read the fkin numbers?!

B) Teenagers who come in packs because theyre too self conscious to work out on their own.. Plus 4 guys all sharing one workout machine or bench for 3-4+ sets and adding in small talk for a bunch of minutes is so aggravating.

C) small guys wearing even smaller wife beaters...Like come'on you aint impressing anyone

D) guys who spend more time creepin girls through the mirrors and diddling on their phones then they do exercising

And so much more.. Guess im a gym nazi


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Oct 2, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> High Schoolers on summer break.
> New Years resolutionists
> People who smell like smoke



lmao... I always had a pre and post cig, I dont know why, just did... I hate when people smell like weed!  I dont get how you can workout high?  I use to train with my hair dresser because, she could not gain weight for the life of her, and she would push it too, always would get stoned.  I asked how she does it, she says it helps her not feel the pain, LMAO... I dont know, I'll have to give it a whirl one day but, I think I'd be laughing and sketched out too much to keep focused.

And,snake, everyone, and I mean everyone had a nickname. 

I hated the old ****s that would come in on their lunch, procrastinate, and have a ****ing union meeting in the middle of the floor.  And I would always see the same big nosed **** come down to our hotel starbucks, with his cycling gear, I wanted to punch that twat of a city worker.

What really drives me nuts too is the girls in the change room, god damn yammering.. And then try and talk to me, STFU!  Oh and can't forget the girls that go and try and pick up... *oh, hold on a second, let me draw on my face, and put a pound of cover up on, and try not to sweat on the treadmill. Dumb kunts! And the tvs... I swear to you guys, this person complained about the tv channels.  Aren't you at the gym to workout? not to watch tv.  

I think thats about it.  Oh! nope!  Broken equipment!  And it shouldn't be an issue getting shiit fixed since, i went to a big chain gym but, for some bloody reason, the gym in my city was the worst of them all, and would never, and i mean never get shiit fixed.  It would take 2 fukking months!

And I hate the person who leaves 8 plates a side on the leg press... I mean c'mon, what if some old lady wanted to get on that piece?  I dont care, I'd push it, but, I dont just start with 8 plates.  And i think its pretty sad if youre a grown dude, and im keeping up with you (just saying)


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Oct 2, 2014)

oh, and half reppers... fuking lower the weight and do it properly, stop swinging while youre doing pull downs!


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> oh, and half reppers... fuking lower the weight and do it properly, stop swinging**** while youre doing pull downs!



i need my edit button, damn it rumpy!!!


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Fixed, LOL


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 2, 2014)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> lmao... I always had a pre and post cig, I dont know why, just did... I hate when people smell like weed!  I dont get how you can workout high?  I use to train with my hair dresser because, she could not gain weight for the life of her, and she would push it too, always would get stoned.  I asked how she does it, she says it helps her not feel the pain, LMAO... I dont know, I'll have to give it a whirl one day but, I think I'd be laughing and sketched out too much to keep focused.
> 
> And,snake, everyone, and I mean everyone had a nickname.
> 
> ...


Lmfao! Wow! Please tell us how u really feel about the gym? Lol. Please mrs.ih88 I need more!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sometimes I think I am the most hated person at the gym.  Because I don't go there to socialize, hang out, or waste time.  I am there to work-out - in ~ out - bang.

People talking on the cell phones or txting piss me off the most.  My gym is f'ng busy in the mornings.  When people are taking up one of two benches or squat racks fooling around with their phones for like 10 minutes really get's my goat!  I want to say call your mommy on you're own time but I normally just go work something else.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 2, 2014)

MrsIH is quite possibly the angriest woman I have ever seen! 

Some of my best workouts were stoned...


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 2, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> The old dude drying his balls in thr locker room doing a capt morgan with a hair dryer....Really dude come on..
> 
> Aaaaand get out of the squat rack if your doing friggn curls or stretches im trying to do squats you douche and you can do your curls anywhere....So I hate you.


wtf?? it works so much better than a towel


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 2, 2014)

wow for being young you fukers sure are cranky lol.here are mine 
1. everybody has ear phones in wtf?? clanking of steel not good enough for ya? 
2. put your shit back, strip the bar, put the shit back on the right pegs on the tree, you might still live with mom but she aint here now.
3.little fuks with some kind of chip on their shoulder, listen if you weigh a buck 20 and bench 185 for 3 ,get out of my way, i shit bigger than you
4. guys who think their gonna be in the mister o next week, pulling their shirts up to check abs, listen bitch eat some food put on some muscle, you look like a death camp survivor , the difference between bodybuilders and strippers?? the pole
5. if i grace you with my conversation when we are both between sets listen the fuk up, you might learn something
6.same go's for the locker room, i assume you are not gay so when i am dressing and talking to you don't be starring at my junk, eyes up bitch
7. if you never compete you are not a bb or a pl you are a weightlifter, or crossfitter put on a singlet or some ladies panties and do it for real


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Oct 2, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> MrsIH is quite possibly the angriest woman I have ever seen!
> 
> Some of my best workouts were stoned...



lol... you wouldn't want to see me at work... i once told a gay guy to go get _ u _ _ ed up the you know where because he was so brain dead.

I'll have to get ripped one day and try this out.  I'd honestly be scared to lose the weight.  But, if my head phones are in, i'm sure i could stay focused


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 2, 2014)

everybody.


----------



## graniteman (Oct 2, 2014)

I hate everyone at my gym, I wish they would all leave


----------



## Ascastlat (Oct 3, 2014)

I hate everyone....


----------



## MASON DIXON (Oct 7, 2014)

Yep have some of the same characters at my gym, let's start with the ones who talk on the cell while at the water fountain, or the one jackass who ignores his girl while she chews his ass while he migrates from the bench press to the squat rack by me, or the old man I guess he's homeless hell I don't know he's paying a membership fee but always seems to be in the restroom bathing WTF.... I didn't want to see that.....God bless em lol


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 7, 2014)

The old guys who blow dry their ballsac.

Why? Oh god I'm scarred for life.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 8, 2014)

yesterday - guy  comes outta the shower area toweled off butt naked - no towel.
Ginger as ginger gets - no grooming - dude had an acorn and was walking around as if he was ****ing John Holmes.... WTF.....
....
Today
I put my stuff next to the seated row machine (right beside it).
Did my first set.
Got up to get a drink.
old dude - 70 ish is doing some odd type of situp/crunch on the row machine.
Sits up says - oh are you working here - I say yeah - he says Ok,
I think hes getting up and he lies back down and goes at crunching again for like 2-3 minutes (yeah had my timer going on my iPhone app).

ok another one this AM.
Guy grabs the 25lbs and stands in the middle of the racks alternating curls preventing everyone from getting weights.
(I dont care what weights u use, but he move fromt he lower weights to higher, just to watch himself in the mirror)....
three folks, me included edged next to him just to grab DB's - he didnt get it as he kept doing his sets right in front of the racks.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm benching last night and these 2 fuk wads come in and start doing some stupid DL while standing on the end of the bench. They did the first set with the bar and I busted out laughing at them. I had tears in my eyes I was laughing so hard. 

Did my triple with 350 and out of the comer of my eye I see the kid loose his balance and almost fall off the bench with the bar and a pair of quarters. 

Now I'm not laughing I go over to them and say " if you 1 of you 2 yo yos falls off that bench and lands on me while I'm doing a set.  I'm gonna rip your fukkin head off. " 


The punk says " we aren't gonna fall" 

I say " I know cuz your gonna do your pussy DL with 95 pounds on the floor". 

The kid had the guts to eye ball me. I stood up off the bench and had a stare down. 



I win!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2014)

ok lets get this straight for the sake of our members..Even the guys i dont like I still like them..Please dont act like tough guys to people who may not bench as much or dead lift as much as u..To be honest alot of people are training in real fighting right now. If u step to a kid whos smaller and weaker that doesnt mean u can kick their ass..mayb in a benchin comp yes but a fight u will get your ass eatin..I have been in many predicaments like this myself.Im only 200 pounds on a good day but i can slam a 250 man on his head cause ive trained to do this for over 20 years.Brothers I love u all and i know steroids brings out the tough guy in all of us..but dont fool gym power with fighting ability or u will wake up one day in the hospital ..thank u bb


----------



## JOMO (Oct 8, 2014)

Everyone basically covered what i was going to say. But at my last gym in NY, there was a guy who would read a book in between sets on bench. Not a just a page or two, but literally just sitting there reading. This was some bullshit yuppie gym, so there were people on blogs/FB on their ipads in between sets. I just wonder why some people even bother.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2014)

brother bundy said:


> ok lets get this straight for the sake of our members..even the guys i dont like i still like them..please dont act like tough guys to people who may not bench as much or dead lift as much as u..to be honest alot of people are training in real fighting right now. If u step to a kid whos smaller and weaker that doesnt mean u can kick their ass..mayb in a benchin comp yes but a fight u will get your ass eatin..i have been in many predicaments like this myself.im only 200 pounds on a good day but i can slam a 250 man on his head cause ive trained to do this for over 20 years.brothers i love u all and i know steroids brings out the tough guy in all of us..but dont fool gym power with fighting ability or u will wake up one day in the hospital ..thank u bb





street sweeper!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> street sweeper!!!!!



lol a 357 mag solves all problems hahahaa


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> lol a 357 mag solves all problems hahahaa



That sounds like a threat to me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> That sounds like a threat to me.



no sir lol ok time to go work my abs hahahah


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> lol a 357 mag solves all problems hahahaa



It would be just like you to bring a gun to a fist fight.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> It would be just like you to bring a gun to a fist fight.



of course it would be


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> It would be just like you to bring a gun to a fist fight.



i prefer knives bro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2014)

steeler u may not believe me but if i was to see any of my brothers including u in any trouble i would do what ever it takes to help.Im not your enemy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2014)

I would bring a gun to a fist fight. All is fair.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 8, 2014)

I can throw a 400 pound steer down like a faggot in a prom dress..sorry Bundy got ya on that one...lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2014)

I throw elbows in those giant sumo costume bounce fights...just sayin...


----------



## stonetag (Oct 8, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> I throw elbows in those giant sumo costume bounce fights...just sayin...


dude we so gotta hook up someday..lmao


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 8, 2014)

so what is the problem with blow drying my nut sack ??? i don't touch the thing to my junk so it aint a sanitary issue.i like the warm wind and they get so dry,,,lmao


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 8, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> so what is the problem with blow drying my nut sack ??? i don't touch the thing to my junk so it aint a sanitary issue.i like the warm wind and they get so dry,,,lmao



Kenny, my brother, you just showed your age! Lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2014)

kens balls dip the water when he takes a shit


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> kens balls dip the water when he takes a shit



Damn, my balls don't even hit the water when I'm waist deep in a pool.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> ok lets get this straight for the sake of our members..Even the guys i dont like I still like them..Please dont act like tough guys to people who may not bench as much or dead lift as much as u..To be honest alot of people are training in real fighting right now. If u step to a kid whos smaller and weaker that doesnt mean u can kick their ass..mayb in a benchin comp yes but a fight u will get your ass eatin..I have been in many predicaments like this myself.Im only 200 pounds on a good day but i can slam a 250 man on his head cause ive trained to do this for over 20 years.Brothers I love u all and i know steroids brings out the tough guy in all of us..but dont fool gym power with fighting ability or u will wake up one day in the hospital ..thank u bb



I mentioned this somewhere else.  Guy I work w\ has been MMA training since he was about 16 ~ 8-10 years.  Hes about 160 and said when he fights he cuts to 150.
He alluded to the fact that he was tough.  But I dont let people dance around a subject.  So i asked him straight up if he can kid ass.  He flat out said if you have no MMA training you dont have a shot.  - Said bigger guys are easier as they are slower and have close to zero change of hitting him before he is choking them out or having them tapping.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

fourtotheflush said:


> I mentioned this somewhere else.  Guy I work w\ has been MMA training since he was about 16 ~ 8-10 years.  Hes about 160 and said when he fights he cuts to 150.
> He alluded to the fact that he was tough.  But I dont let people dance around a subject.  So i asked him straight up if he can kid ass.  He flat out said if you have no MMA training you dont have a shot.  - Said bigger guys are easier as they are slower and have close to zero change of hitting him before he is choking them out or having them tapping.



I find this hard to believe. He would have to get his entire arm around my neck which good luck cause your arm would need to be really long to do that. But all I have to do is get my hand on your neck.  Much simpler.

Also, powerlifters are anything but slow. A chubby powerlifter will kick ass in a sprint, vertical leap and generally train to be explosive while under a heavy load.  Take that load off and we can spring.  Plus we can overhead press you and slam your ass to the ground.

Big guys maybe. Trained PL? I don't think so.

I will have to test this theory though.  We have a ring at my gym for all sorts of fighters. Plenty of mma douche down there. I'll go find one half my size and fight him


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> ok lets get this straight for the sake of our members..Even the guys i dont like I still like them..Please dont act like tough guys to people who may not bench as much or dead lift as much as u..To be honest alot of people are training in real fighting right now. If u step to a kid whos smaller and weaker that doesnt mean u can kick their ass..mayb in a benchin comp yes but a fight u will get your ass eatin..I have been in many predicaments like this myself.Im only 200 pounds on a good day but i can slam a 250 man on his head cause ive trained to do this for over 20 years.Brothers I love u all and i know steroids brings out the tough guy in all of us..but dont fool gym power with fighting ability or u will wake up one day in the hospital ..thank u bb



Lifting all the weights in the world ain't gonna make you a bad ass if you don't know how to fight. I used to Ironwork with a former professional boxer. He's about 6'3" 185. He was a light heavyweight, fought at 175. Just a skinny, lanky, wiry son of a bitch. Probably can't bench 200. Never touches a weight.  I've seen him KO 300 pound monsters, no problem, at this biker bar we used to drink at. It's insane. I would put him up against any power lifter or football player and he would crush them in less than 15 seconds. He actually fought a couple times on Tuesday Night Fights on USA Network back in the 90's. It helps to be strong, but if you can throw overhand rights like this dude, it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I find this hard to believe. He would have to get his entire arm around my neck which good luck cause your arm would need to be really long to do that. But all I have to do is get my hand on your neck.  Much simpler.
> 
> Also, powerlifters are anything but slow. A chubby powerlifter will kick ass in a sprint, vertical leap and generally train to be explosive while under a heavy load.  Take that load off and we can spring.  Plus we can overhead press you and slam your ass to the ground.
> 
> ...



dont fight anyone who trains in fighting..Lifting weights wont make u throw a correct punch..If you are versed in chokes its really easy to put a man to sleep


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Lifting all the weights in the world ain't gonna make you a bad ass if you don't know how to fight. I used to Ironwork with a former professional boxer. He's about 6'3" 185. He was a light heavyweight, fought at 175. Just a skinny, lanky, wiry son of a bitch. Probably can't bench 200. Never touches a weight.  I've seen him KO 300 pound monsters, no problem, at this biker bar we used to drink at. It's insane. I would put him up against any power lifter or football player and he would crush them in less than 15 seconds. He actually fought a couple times on Tuesday Night Fights on USA Network back in the 90's. It helps to be strong, but if you can throw overhand rights like this dude, it doesn't matter at all.


100% correct..thank u


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5NIQC1fQ0E to prove my point..mariusz was the strongest man in the world or some shit..he fought tim silvia who is a fat slob of a man with zero genetics...but tim can fight..guess who wins


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I find this hard to believe. He would have to get his entire arm around my neck which good luck cause your arm would need to be really long to do that. But all I have to do is get my hand on your neck.  Much simpler.
> 
> Also, powerlifters are anything but slow. A chubby powerlifter will kick ass in a sprint, vertical leap and generally train to be explosive while under a heavy load.  Take that load off and we can spring.  Plus we can overhead press you and slam your ass to the ground.
> 
> ...



if u want to test yourself go try to slam a wrestler..you can be very strong but if u dont know leverage which takes years to learn u wont slam even a 180 pound guy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2014)

sorry guys i know the juice is flowing and it makes u feel invincible..Fight only when your life depends on it, main point is dont be a douche to people and u wont need to fight


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5NIQC1fQ0E to prove my point..mariusz was the strongest man in the world or some shit..he fought tim silvia who is a fat slob of a man with zero genetics...but tim can fight..guess who wins


That's a good point. Mariusz is strong as hell but didn't train long to fight.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 9, 2014)

you're all a bunch of pussies.  now shut up and squat!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 9, 2014)

Look .......bottom line is this....i dont see any of you in the mma arena, so to compare some fighter to a bigger is just plain ridiculous. Unless your Top Level fighting athlete, you are not always going to win. I dont care if you fukin trained for 2 years in a fighting discipline.....you are not always going to win. Techinical manuevers can easily be trumped by the fukin 300 lb nut job that doesnt feel pain. So unless you are Gracie yourself, shut the fuk up.  Most of us are scappers and have been in plenty of bare knuckle brawls. You win some you lose.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Look .......bottom line is this....i dont see any of you in the mma arena, so to compare some fighter to a bigger is just plain ridiculous. Unless your Top Level fighting athlete, you are not always going to win. I dont care if you fukin trained for 2 years in a fighting discipline.....you are not always going to win. Techinical manuevers can easily be trumped by the fukin 300 lb nut job that doesnt feel pain. So unless you are Gracie yourself, shut the fuk up.  Most of us are scappers and have been in plenty of bare knuckle brawls. You win some you lose.



whats your point? 9 out of 10 times the trained fighter will win..anything can happen in a fight but my moneys on the trained fighter..I never met a person who cant feel pain


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

I think this thread took a wrong turn somewhere. I'm sure Savage didn't want us all fighting with each other when he started it. 


BUT. I'm also sure he has his feet kicked up laughing at us.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> whats your point?



Knowing MMA does not assure u a win.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Knowing MMA does not assure u a win.....



yes it does any kinda of fighting discipline will win


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 9, 2014)

If you fuks don't all start simmering down, I'm going to get angry AND START TYPING IN CAPS LOCK SO YOU ALL KNOW HOW ANGRY AND TOUGH I AM.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2014)

nblesavage  will fukk u all up


----------



## stonetag (Oct 9, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Knowing MMA does not assure u a win.....


Depends on whether you have a Tapout t-shirt on or not.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 9, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> If you fuks don't all start simmering down, I'm going to get angry AND START TYPING IN CAPS LOCK SO YOU ALL KNOW HOW ANGRY AND TOUGH I AM.


Caps lock! OMG what a brute.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2014)

lets see who do i hate in the gym...guys with smelly arm pits that are so bad u can catch a wiff across the room..put some fukkin deodorant on u smelly bastards...Bros we were not fighting we were just having a friendly debate..


----------



## inhuman88 (Oct 9, 2014)

I hate the ****ers that squat in the curl rack


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 9, 2014)

I hate the collection agency my previous gym sicked on me.

Talk about some Bad MFs


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 9, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I think this thread took a wrong turn somewhere. I'm sure Savage didn't want us all fighting with each other when he started it.
> 
> 
> BUT. I'm also sure he has his feet kicked up laughing at us.



*scratches balls and smiles*


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 9, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> I hate the collection agency my previous gym sicked on me.
> 
> Talk about some Bad MFs



HAHAHA! This. It's harder to quit a gym then it is to sign up for welfare. Those assholes just called me yesterday about a gym I quit 4 times and then had to change bank accounts to get them to stop debiting my account. They think I owe them $65.00.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 9, 2014)

Love Dom's videos. Always crack me up.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 9, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> MrsIH is quite possibly the angriest woman I have ever seen!
> 
> Some of my best workouts were stoned...



Yeah, I get Johnny Blaze before workouts as well. Takes me to my zone.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 9, 2014)

I spend most of the time hating on myself. I have high standards.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 9, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Lifting all the weights in the world ain't gonna make you a bad ass if you don't know how to fight. I used to Ironwork with a former professional boxer. He's about 6'3" 185. He was a light heavyweight, fought at 175. Just a skinny, lanky, wiry son of a bitch. Probably can't bench 200. Never touches a weight.  I've seen him KO 300 pound monsters, no problem, at this biker bar we used to drink at. It's insane. I would put him up against any power lifter or football player and he would crush them in less than 15 seconds. He actually fought a couple times on Tuesday Night Fights on USA Network back in the 90's. It helps to be strong, but if you can throw overhand rights like this dude, it doesn't matter at all.



I think that too many people are "trained fighters."  They think since they are going to a MMA gym--that makes them a fighter.  Training to fight doesn't make you a fighter any more than banging a prostitute makes you a porn star.  For that matter, being a good fighter is about fighting--a lot.  I hate to use this example, but my childhood karate teacher spent years teaching me how to take weapons from assailants....he was shot to death in his studio--point blank--by an irate 40 year old, fat ass mom that felt like he disciplined her child too vigorously. Pack that info up as useless information.  

What Assassin is talking about is a PROFESSIONAL fighter.  You are not a professional just because you train in MMA or boxing.  Huge difference.  If you are a professional fighter, I wouldn't mess with you.  But those are few and far between.  

Flame me if you will on this one, but its my opinion that most people that train to fight and aren't trying be competitive are pussies that are tired of having their asses kicked.  Those gyms are full of little men trying to stake some sort of claim on manhood.  Learning a choke or two aint going to help most of those bitches anyway.  

This isn't a personal shot at anyone, so I dont expect to come back to this tread and fight it out.  Although i have trained in e-Jujitsu i-Judo. But i can't stand contemporary fads like MMA...soon as the shit showed up on cable, everyone is an expert.  Nonsense.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 9, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> HAHAHA! This. It's harder to quit a gym then it is to sign up for welfare. Those assholes just called me yesterday about a gym I quit 4 times and then had to change bank accounts to get them to stop debiting my account. They think I owe them $65.00.



No shit.  You shouldn't need an attorney just to go to the gym.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2014)

joliver said:


> I think that too many people are "trained fighters."  They think since they are going to a MMA gym--that makes them a fighter.  Training to fight doesn't make you a fighter any more than banging a prostitute makes you a porn star.  For that matter, being a good fighter is about fighting--a lot.  I hate to use this example, but my childhood karate teacher spent years teaching me how to take weapons from assailants....he was shot to death in his studio--point blank--by an irate 40 year old, fat ass mom that felt like he disciplined her child too vigorously. Pack that info up as useless information.
> 
> What Assassin is talking about is a PROFESSIONAL fighter.  You are not a professional just because you train in MMA or boxing.  Huge difference.  If you are a professional fighter, I wouldn't mess with you.  But those are few and far between.
> 
> ...


Great post I agree with alot of this joli...But learning self defense even just alittle is very effective.I really think everyone should take a classto learn how to throw a punch.It builds character specially young kids.I thank my pops daily for teaching me sambo when i was a kid


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 10, 2014)

joliver said:


> I think that too many people are "trained fighters."  They think since they are going to a MMA gym--that makes them a fighter.  Training to fight doesn't make you a fighter any more than banging a prostitute makes you a porn star.  For that matter, being a good fighter is about fighting--a lot.  I hate to use this example, but my childhood karate teacher spent years teaching me how to take weapons from assailants....he was shot to death in his studio--point blank--by an irate 40 year old, fat ass mom that felt like he disciplined her child too vigorously. Pack that info up as useless information.
> 
> What Assassin is talking about is a PROFESSIONAL fighter.  You are not a professional just because you train in MMA or boxing.  Huge difference.  If you are a professional fighter, I wouldn't mess with you.  But those are few and far between.
> 
> ...



I agree Jol. I was just telling a story based on the "don't judge a book by it's cover" portion of Bundys post. I do think all grown men should know how to Box. Some of these bar fights I see are embarrissing lol.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm not going to get into any of my fighting background or e-toughness, but this thread had been thoroughly amusing. 

We need a ug-Olympics where everyone meets up at a ring and spars. Apparently we will need different divisions based on everyone's preferred martial art. 

Since that's not going to happen, maybe everyone should stop waiving their e-dicks around and get back to the important stuff like jewce, tits and ass....


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 10, 2014)

well i know i am not much of a fighter, but i can hit what i aim at with my 1911 lol


----------



## powermaster (Oct 10, 2014)

What about the guy that sets up the bench does one set then sets there for 30 mins does another set and repeats. Dude either get your sets done in a appropriate amount of time or get out of the gym . Some of us come here to workout not to socialize


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone bringing his/her phone in the gym.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 10, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> I hate superseters. Pisses me off when I walk over to an empty machine and dude walks up and says hey, I'm using that. I'm supersetting. Well guess what? I'm using it now fuuker....



I hate that guy at the gym. If you see them doing that, just walk on to it and if they give you the superset shit, quickly chew their ass out with gym etiquette 101. Do supersets on shit no one else is using or when the gyms empty, ya inconsiderate douche! Not during peek rush hour at the gym!


----------



## Hrsecck (Oct 11, 2014)

I was finishing my last set of deads, forcing my last rep with 405lbs, once I completed the last pull I let the weight go slamming down on the matted gym floor. I was feeling great until the gym manager told me I can't drop the weights like that. I f*****g hate him now.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 11, 2014)

Hrsecck said:


> I was finishing my last set of deads, forcing my last rep with 405lbs, once I completed the last pull I let the weight go slamming down on the matted gym floor. I was feeling great until the gym manager told me I can't drop the weights like that. I f*****g hate him now.




You should have told him if he could pull it for a set of 10 and not drop it. You'd do the same but until then **** off!!!


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 11, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> You should have told him if he could pull it for a set of 10 and not drop it. You'd do the same but until then **** off!!!


the "trainer" at my gym has 12 and 1/2 in arms, they would come off if he tried to dead


----------



## Hrsecck (Oct 11, 2014)

Exactly! I almost had a few words with him, but I opted not to, I was too offended to remain professional.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 12, 2014)

I hate stinky people, I hate those who are all sweaty and don't bother wiping the bench, I hate people who sit on the bench while chatting on the phone, ..... The list is too long ....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 12, 2014)

Yesterday I got to gay ballys with my brother. We're doing over head press and one of the ladies who works there is russian and speaks about 10 words of English. She tried to tell me to rack the weight on the power rack a little more quietly cus she can hear it even with her head phones in. I said "maybe u should turn your head phones up then." She walked away. 

I've been a member at that gym for 15 years since the doors opened. This bitch has the nerve to tell me to rack the wait like it's planet fitness. Sorry it's not an easy task racking 275 pounds. Fukk


----------



## stonetag (Oct 12, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yesterday I got to gay ballys with my brother. We're doing over head press and one of the ladies who works there is russian and speaks about 10 words of English. She tried to tell me to rack the weight on the power rack a little more quietly cus she can hear it even with her head phones in. I said "maybe u should turn your head phones up then." She walked away.
> 
> I've been a member at that gym for 15 years since the doors opened. This bitch has the nerve to tell me to rack the wait like it's planet fitness. Sorry it's not an easy task racking 275 pounds. Fukk


Is she one of those hot Russian women? just curious.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 12, 2014)

Her arm pits are hot with BO. Always stinks like ass


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 12, 2014)

JOMO said:


> Everyone basically covered what i was going to say. But at my last gym in NY, there was a guy who would read a book in between sets on bench. Not a just a page or two, but literally just sitting there reading. This was some bullshit yuppie gym, so there were people on blogs/FB on their ipads in between sets. I just wonder why some people even bother.



Harbor fitness in Brooklyn?


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 12, 2014)

stinky arm pits, nooo goood


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 12, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> Anyone bringing his/her phone in the gym.



Lei,

I get what you're saying, but only if they are talking on the phone...texting..book of faces..etc. I do bring mine into the gymbut only  because my headset is bluetooth...the phone stays in my gym bag.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 14, 2014)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Lei,
> 
> I get what you're saying, but only if they are talking on the phone...texting..book of faces..etc. I do bring mine into the gymbut only  because my headset is bluetooth...the phone stays in my gym bag.



My phone has my music and my log and a timer.
Im not giving it up.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 14, 2014)

fourtotheflush said:


> My phone has my music and my log and a timer.
> Im not giving it up.


Mine has the UG, but more specifically, red light district! love TnA in the morning.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 14, 2014)

StoliFTW said:


> Harbor fitness in Brooklyn?




Body Elite Fitness Brooklyn. Overpriced, under equipped for people who actually lift. They cater to the neighborhood now which is soft. Reason why I left. If I wasn't in the art field, weighed 110lbs with a beard and a fedora I was the weird one.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 14, 2014)

Douchebag was hammer curling the 120s today. Well in his mind he was hammer curling the 120s. Wanted to snap.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 14, 2014)

The guy qt the gym chewing on the tooth pick with his shirt ripped down the sides walking around flexing in the mirror....WHAT A ****ING TOOL


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 14, 2014)

We need to start uploading videos of these people.


----------



## abrickhouse74 (Oct 29, 2014)

I hate people that refuse to let u work in on a machine and will sit there until they have finished all their sets. Gyms in general are pretty weird. Every gym I've been to everybody is checking everybody else out which seems to be pretty intimidating to those that don't frequent gyms but I find that to be part of the fun of gym experience.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 29, 2014)

Douchebag that is ripped and dancing in the mirror...eye****ing himself!  Or the short fat guy who thinks he's jacked so he's going to throw around weights and use bad form!


----------



## Double-O-ironman (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't stand it when I'm watching my form in the mirror and someone just walks up in front of me and blocks me from the mirror. Like dude this is a big gym go away! lol


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 31, 2014)

People who lift heavy but have no range of motion;
Yea bruh, u could lift 300 of the rack but try lowering it down past the spotters for an actual rep lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 1, 2014)

abrickhouse74 said:


> I hate people that refuse to let u work in on a machine and will sit there until they have finished all their sets. Gyms in general are pretty weird. Every gym I've been to everybody is checking everybody else out which seems to be pretty intimidating to those that don't frequent gyms but I find that to be part of the fun of gym experience.





I hate people that ask to get in on a set. I mean WTF I'm concentrating on my workout, got my head phones on and I'm in my DARK place and some douchebag comes over, breaks my concentration by asking if he can get in on my set. **** NO!!!!!!
I mean why should I have to work my sets around this turd. My sets are timed and that is important to me and my training. 

Now you did say machines and everyone here knows I don't use machines but I'm just making a point as to what the other guy is thinking he waited his turn and so should you. The gym wasn't put there just for you, it's a public place and first come first serve rules apply.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2014)

I hate when people watch their form in the mirror.

Be serious you are mirin your veins and shit.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I hate when people watch their form in the mirror.
> 
> Be serious you are mirin your veins and shit.



Ha, you know it! I love to see those veins pop brah!


----------



## Retired Bulldog (Nov 2, 2014)

I hate about all the people there especially the ones who have beat me to the punch and have a few years of gym time over me and about 50 lbs looking at me like I have no business being there at all, bet they wont look at me like that in about 12 weeks from now (cough cough ty test)


----------



## JJyaya (Dec 20, 2014)

I hate how this fat guy does leg raises on the cable machine (which is not the type designed for doing pull ups on), it's going to break one day, what a sad day that will be haha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2014)

In hate anyone who doesnt go to the gym..Anyone who even sucks but attempt  i have respect for


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 20, 2014)

At my old gym, there is a father who trains his DYEL skinny teenage son, and he teaches his son to stand in front of the barbell rack and curl, completely blocking everyone else's access to the barbells. They both do it, and I can't stand either of them!


----------



## goodfella (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace Corona said:


> At my old gym, there is a father who trains his DYEL skinny teenage son, and he teaches his son to stand in front of the barbell rack and curl, completely blocking everyone else's access to the barbells. They both do it, and I can't stand either of them!



Oh man hahaha gotta love that while they're thinking there so on point too. Whats worse is when you see the dad letting the kid load up some weights thats way to much for the kids chicken legs and then continues to do less then half a squat. After you just shake your head and they think your a dick lol go figure....


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 20, 2014)

I hate the guy that come to the gym on a Harley and wears tight short shorts and a tank top and spends more time talking than he does lifting.  I mean, damn get some muscles if your going to wear a tank top.  You're giving Harley riders a bad name.


----------



## DB4L (Dec 20, 2014)

I hate the lazy self absorbed pricks who dont pick up after themselves in the change rooms; leaving the gym's towels and garbage on the ground.  

Theres a garbage bin, and hamper for a fckin reason
Your mother isnt coming in to put your sh!t away for you


----------



## Bassman101 (Dec 20, 2014)

DB4L said:


> I hate the lazy self absorbed pricks who dont pick up after themselves in the change rooms; leaving the gym's towels and garbage on the ground.
> 
> Theres a garbage bin, and hamper for a fckin reason
> Your mother isnt coming in to put your sh!t away for you



Yeah makes me wonder wth their house looks like damn pigs!


----------



## AndyUk (Jan 8, 2015)

I was preparing for a set on the squat rack one time, 
Went like this.. Had 220kg (never use collars) on My back after My 3rd rep som chap stood right at the side of Me to My left asking Me why I don't wear wraps..
Then asking about diet, 
Was this dude for REAL or what.


----------



## Irish (Jan 8, 2015)

AndyUk said:


> I was preparing for a set on the squat rack one time,
> Went like this.. Had 220kg (never use collars) on My back after My 3rd rep som chap stood right at the side of Me to My left asking Me why I don't wear wraps..
> Then asking about diet,
> Was this dude for REAL or what.


I'd honestly have thrown the weight on the floor and punched him in the throat..


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh my god, i'm glad someone bumped this.
Some fukko came in to the weight section yesterday. I'm on my last set of DB row, got my 60lb ready to go, doesn't this piece of shit motherfukker get the bench near me and smell like piss and vinegar. I was so pissed, I picked my weight up, and moved all the way to the other end, holding my breathe. UGGGHHHH!!! And people stop wearing perfume/cologne!!! There is no nneedddd ttoooo!!!!!!!!!!! GOD!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 8, 2015)

I hate the people trying to do crossfit in a non crossfit gym


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Everyone. Typically I hate everyone in my gym.

Leave me the fuk alone and let me lift.


----------



## Irish (Jan 8, 2015)

I generally walk around the gym with my headphones in looking like I want to stab someone. Thankfully people seem to get the hint and walk round me


----------



## stonetag (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is someone else to hate, there is a couple at my gym that we call Mr. and Mrs. Hollywood. I swear if you don't laugh at this pair there is something seriously wrong with you. The chick has nice long dark hair that she doesn't pony tail up or anything, every lift she flips her hair back like a fukin shampoo commercial. The dude stands around while it's her turn to lift like a underwear model with both of them having pouty looks on their face. It's a ****in comedy show....lmao thinking about it!


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 8, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Here is someone else to hate, there is a couple at my gym that we call Mr. and Mrs. Hollywood. I swear if you don't laugh at this pair there is something seriously wrong with you. The chick has nice long dark hair that she doesn't pony tail up or anything, every lift she flips her hair back like a fukin shampoo commercial. The dude stands around while it's her turn to lift like a underwear model with both of them having pouty looks on their face. It's a ****in comedy show....lmao thinking about it!


You need to secretly record this!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 8, 2015)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> You need to secretly record this!



and post it up here


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh, I have a specific one.

Father/son duo.
Father is maybe late 40's early 50's, son is in his 30's.

I get into the locker room and they're both standing there facing each other buck naked powdering their balls just causally carrying on a conversation. In the 10 minutes it took me to get changed and ready, this dynamic father/son duo never stopped fondling their balls while maintaining eye contact.

I left the locker room before their balls left their hands...


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 8, 2015)

I hate no one at my gym now that I go at 5 am...seems to be the non-idiot training time


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Oh, I have a specific one.
> 
> Father/son duo.
> Father is maybe late 40's early 50's, son is in his 30's.
> ...


Sounds like the mother/daughter duo at my gym. Nonna ****ing walking around with the smallest towel covering her gigantic body. Her daughter also, a little on the heavier side, lotioning her mother's back fukkin half naked. I hated seeing this, drove me nuts. And it's not like they could do it around the corner where people wouldn't see, they did it right where you walk in, so, that's all you see!


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 8, 2015)

A few weeks ago I'm deadlifting in the back corner where a couple heavy bags hang and there are no machines or mirrors.  It's where I always deadlift.  I'm doing speed work @315 with sets of ten when this kid I've never seen comes dragging benches and yoga mats in and setting them up like an obstacle course.  He then proceeds to start running around dipping, ducking, flipping, flopping, dodging, and diving over everything like he's training for American Ninja Warrior or some shit.  Mind you I don't give a fuk if someone wants to look stupid, but his path is taking him zipping by within two feet of me and the weight.  As I'm taking my headphones out to ask politely if he would just give me a little space, this dude walks over to me with his phone in his hand and asks me if I would take a snapchat of him.  What the flying ****!!  A ****ing snapchat!!!  I almost flipped my shit


----------



## Irish (Jan 8, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> A few weeks ago I'm deadlifting in the back corner where a couple heavy bags hang and there are no machines or mirrors.  It's where I always deadlift.  I'm doing speed work @315 with sets of ten when this kid I've never seen comes dragging benches and yoga mats in and setting them up like an obstacle course.  He then proceeds to start running around dipping, ducking, flipping, flopping, dodging, and diving over everything like he's training for American Ninja Warrior or some shit.  Mind you I don't give a fuk if someone wants to look stupid, but his path is taking him zipping by within two feet of me and the weight.  As I'm taking my headphones out to ask politely if he would just give me a little space, this dude walks over to me with his phone in his hand and asks me if I would take a snapchat of him.  What the flying ****!!  A ****ing snapchat!!!  I almost flipped my shit


Say yes, proceed to smash phone into floor and stamp on it. Ask him if he would snapchat you while you do speed work with 3 plates... Problem solved.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 9, 2015)

People with the shittesssttttt form, trying to lift what they can't!! It's actually rather distracting! Comical to watch


----------



## Irish (Jan 9, 2015)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> People with the shittesssttttt form, trying to lift what they can't!! It's actually rather distracting! Comical to watch


Omg this! I have to restrain myself from walking over and trying to offer advice. Not my place if they want to lift like nobs


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 9, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> A few weeks ago I'm deadlifting in the back corner where a couple heavy bags hang and there are no machines or mirrors.  It's where I always deadlift.  I'm doing speed work @315 with sets of ten when this kid I've never seen comes dragging benches and yoga mats in and setting them up like an obstacle course.  He then proceeds to start running around dipping, ducking, flipping, flopping, dodging, and diving over everything like he's training for American Ninja Warrior or some shit.  Mind you I don't give a fuk if someone wants to look stupid, but his path is taking him zipping by within two feet of me and the weight.  As I'm taking my headphones out to ask politely if he would just give me a little space, this dude walks over to me with his phone in his hand and asks me if I would take a snapchat of him.  What the flying ****!!  A ****ing snapchat!!!  I almost flipped my shit



This cat wins the prize. Next time, get some video. I love AMERICAN NINJA WARRIOR!


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 9, 2015)

Irish said:


> I generally walk around the gym with my headphones in looking like I want to stab someone. Thankfully people seem to get the hint and walk round me



That's the look I go for. "Come at me bro" kind of look.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 9, 2015)

JOMO said:


> Body Elite Fitness Brooklyn. Overpriced, under equipped for people who actually lift. They cater to the neighborhood now which is soft. Reason why I left. If I wasn't in the art field, weighed 110lbs with a beard and a fedora I was the weird one.



Gym Hipsters FTL


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 9, 2015)

Crossfitters at my Gym..................go find the gym that caters to you .....


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 9, 2015)

Irish said:


> Omg this! I have to restrain myself from walking over and trying to offer advice. Not my place if they want to lift like nobs



I just shake my head, fukkin tool bags! UGH!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 10, 2015)

Just another reason I love lifting at home. Money well spent and the equipment is always open.

Even better that I don't have to drive to it or pay fees lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 10, 2015)

The sexy 24 year old girl in super tight tights that lays down on the matts and does some spread eagle type shit showing her pussy and makes my boner get in the way while deadlifting.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 10, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> The sexy 24 year old girl in super tight tights that lays down on the matts and does some spread eagle type shit showing her pussy and makes my boner get in the way while deadlifting.



Well looks like I'm joining the gym


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 13, 2015)

how can u hate anyone who puts in the effort to get into shape? now crossfit fags thats a whole different ballgame


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 13, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> how can u hate anyone who puts in the effort to get into shape? now crossfit fags thats a whole different ballgame



My buddy I work with does crossfit. I told him that shit isn't good for his joints, especially his shoulders. 

Naturally he's young and dumb so he didn't listen. Now he has a blown out shoulder. I just smile and say I told ya so


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 13, 2015)

Edit: stupid phone glitched out on me


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 13, 2015)

I hate a lot of people In the gym lol. We all run into the same clowns, but the ones I can't stand the most, are the wanna be meatheads/bros. The ones that walk like they look like Phil but look more like a peter griffin from family if he lifted wrong. 

Giving all kinds of horrible advice to people. And for some reason, many beginners or uneducated people in the fitness world, come to them for advice.

I heard one of these guys tonight flailing all kinds of garbage to some kid. I just laughed and hit my lifts.


----------



## bvs (Jan 13, 2015)

girls not squatting in yoga pants


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> how can u hate anyone who puts in the effort to get into shape? now crossfit fags thats a whole different ballgame



I'm an equal opportunity hater.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 13, 2015)

My husband, lmao, justtttt kidding... 


...Sometimes he pisses me off...


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 13, 2015)

Guys who fart then pretend that it wasn't them.  F*cks up my workout bad!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 13, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Guys who fart then pretend that it wasn't them.  F*cks up my workout bad!!!!



Can you believe I have only had that happen once in all of the years I have been training...me and another gym goer just looked at each other and we both bailed....it was bad


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 13, 2015)

my one and really only pet peeve is dudes that put on so much weight they can barely move it.....do they not know how fuuuking stupid they look!!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 13, 2015)

Jenner said:


> my one and really only pet peeve is dudes that put on so much weight they can barely move it.....do they not know how fuuuking stupid they look!!!!



Great......so you saw me working out. You should have said hi.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 13, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Great......so you saw me working out. You should have said hi.



lol, what.....you didn't see the pic I posted??


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 13, 2015)

I also hate guys that spray on too much cologne.  It's a gym, not a dance club dude!!!!Deodorant is a must, cologne not so much.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 13, 2015)

Did anyone mention the guys that just stand around and talk? There was a guy at the gym I lifted at before I got my home equipment, he would show up and talk to everyone in the gym like he was speaking to a crowd, loud, proud, arrogant, knew everything about anything. 

When he would actually lift it would take him forever until he was done with the weights. So hopefully your chest day or whatever didn't land on the same day as his.

I don't miss that loud mouth at all


----------



## Guns4hire (Jan 14, 2015)

I hate me looking like an idiot when I haven't rested right and overload my weights and have to leave the gym after one ****ing exercise. Also, people who roll their shoulders while shrugging and people who are clearly lifting way too little and aren't pushing themselves at all.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 14, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> The sexy 24 year old girl in super tight tights that lays down on the matts and does some spread eagle type shit showing her pussy and makes my boner get in the way while deadlifting.



My luck would be seeing the fattest chick in those tights doing that in front of me.... Id still at least muster up a semi, and let her notice it....Just so she would keep coming back and loose thise back tits....Must be the new year eh?


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 14, 2015)

Guns4hire said:


> I hate me looking like an idiot when I haven't rested right and overload my weights and have to leave the gym after one ****ing exercise. Also, people who roll their shoulders while shrugging and people who are clearly lifting way too little and aren't pushing themselves at all.


Who cares if they don't make gains? Maybe they don't/aren't like us!


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 14, 2015)

Jenner said:


> my one and really only pet peeve is dudes that put on so much weight they can barely move it.....do they not know how fuuuking stupid they look!!!!



1/5th squat matty from ology.. I have to find this video for you, you would die!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm so mad at myself because I almost had a pic on the sly and then some whale got in my way.

Saw a dude last night kneeling at a flat bench doing wrist curls with an altitude bane mask on. Apparently he was preparing himself to do wrist curls at the top of Mt Everest. 

I wish I was kidding or lying about this....


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have experienced that bro. She said the treadmill is reserved. Is there such thing like that?


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 18, 2015)

Fit for the summer bunnies flocking to the gym to drool over the lads and mock the ladies who're actually there to workout. :/


----------



## curtisvill (Jan 18, 2015)

i am not a fan of all the new year's resolutions that show up this time of the year, but hey, they subsidize our memberships and will be gone soon.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 18, 2015)

The people that say bro every other word. Annoying


----------



## stonetag (Jan 19, 2015)

BeauBody38 said:


> I have experienced that bro. She said the treadmill is reserved. Is there such thing like that?





HydroEJP88 said:


> The people that say bro every other word. Annoying


Lol.....!!!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 19, 2015)

I didn't even notice that Lmao


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 24, 2015)

Those mother****ers that are always using the squat racks for squats and deadlifts when thats my favorite place to do my barbell curls. 

for real though when i leave a machine or bench thats loaded with weight to go piss and i come back 2-3 mins later and the weight is partly or fully stripped cause someone wanted to use it. its like dude u didnt see my water bottle next to the machine/bench?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 24, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm so mad at myself because I almost had a pic on the sly and then some whale got in my way.
> 
> Saw a dude last night kneeling at a flat bench doing wrist curls with an altitude bane mask on. Apparently he was preparing himself to do wrist curls at the top of Mt Everest.
> 
> I wish I was kidding or lying about this....



I want to punch every person I see wearing one of those dumb ass masks. Gtfo of my gym and go work out with the rest of your spartan buddies you crossfit wannabe fk!!! 

I also hate the guys who think they need to do 3 sets of stretching whatever the muscle they are about to work out and bobbing their head side to side before they can actually do the workout...like shts about to get real...GET YOUR SKINNY A$$ TO WORK OR GET THE EFF ON!!

Or when you ask a guy how many sets he has left  cause you need that machine next to keep the pump going and he says 8. Wtf are you doing 8 dam sets for?? You dont even look like you work out. 

There are just to many to list so to summarize i basically hate everyone in the gym...except the honeys on the tread mill


----------



## old git (Mar 24, 2015)

snake said:


> Freakin' old dude that's in the gym ever time I'm there. Always on the stuff I want to use, I have to load and strip all his weight, he pisses and moans ever time he misses something and takes too long between sets..... but then I do lift alone.




MEOW!   hit him with the catsclaw style...  :beaten:


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 24, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> The people that say bro every other word. Annoying



bro, don't be hating bro.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 24, 2015)

Only guy I hate at my gym is redrum hahahahahahaha


----------



## old git (Mar 24, 2015)

There is some real good ones in this little lot!

:32 (6):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU4EJfX2aXE


----------



## Mathews (Feb 26, 2017)

Ahahaha! This one literally covers them all! Hahaha, it's great - love it.

Anyway, for me it's only the people that sit on the equipment with smartphone and when I approach to use it they jump up and start working out and keep hogging it further...ahhhh


----------



## STEVEO (Mar 2, 2017)

guys with suspenders making all sorts of noises really pisses me off lol


----------



## STEVEO (Mar 2, 2017)

Bigwhite said:


> I hate superseters. Pisses me off when I walk over to an empty machine and dude walks up and says hey, I'm using that. I'm supersetting. Well guess what? I'm using it now fuuker....



lolol actually this only happened to me yesterday.. funny that


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2017)

im sick of seeing fat bitches in the gym...I get no motivation from seeing a 300 pounder doing rope pull downs...Go hit the treadmill lunchbox


----------



## mickems (Mar 2, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> im sick of seeing fat bitches in the gym...I get no motivation from seeing a 300 pounder doing rope pull downs...Go hit the treadmill lunchbox



Even while on Tren?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2017)

mickems said:


> Even while on Tren?



even on tren..I think i had my fill of fat bitches for a life time...I just wanna see hottness in yoga pants


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 2, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> im sick of seeing fat bitches in the gym...I get no motivation from seeing a 300 pounder doing rope pull downs...Go hit the treadmill lunchbox



LOL@ "Lunchbox"


----------



## anabolictemple5 (Mar 2, 2017)

yeah definitely supersetters! pisses me off too..I hear U bro


----------



## Maijah (Mar 2, 2017)

People that think they can claim 3 different machines/benches for there own personal use.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 2, 2017)

The "BFF Workout" - two knobs who feel the need to train the same damn shite simultaneously and occupy both hammer strength machines in doing so. 

Piss off already!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 2, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> The "BFF Workout" - two knobs who feel the need to train the same damn shite simultaneously and occupy both hammer strength machines in doing so.
> 
> Piss off already!



Then jerk each other off after for the "BFF" superset.


----------



## Jocephis (Mar 2, 2017)

The MEAN MUGGER I got this guy in there that tries to stare me down every 5min wtf. I don know if he wants to fuk or fight. Scary!


----------



## automatondan (Mar 2, 2017)

All the twerpy millennials walking around with ILS....... makes me want to choke a bitch.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 2, 2017)

automatondan said:


> All the twerpy millennials walking around with ILS....... makes me want to choke a bitch.



In-line skates?

In the gym? I've yet to see this.








Actually though? ILS? Imaginary Lat Syndrome?


----------



## Jocephis (Mar 2, 2017)

Invisible lat syndrome


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2017)

Jocephis said:


> Invisible lat syndrome



Douche bag I work with has this the worst. Guys been juicing his balls off for like 6 months and is still the same exact weight he was when he started but walks like he has Kai Greens back. Can't stand it.


----------



## Milo (Mar 3, 2017)

I've evolved into hating everyone at the gym.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 3, 2017)

the amount of good looking 22/25/28 yr old girls my wife just bitches about.  

"we need to join a new gym" 
"I saw her looking at you for a min"

"do these girls always do hamstring stretches & the splits"


----------



## ccpro (Mar 3, 2017)

I hate hot chicks in yoga pants doing lunges right in front of me....wtf....I want to take pics and beat off later!!!!!


----------



## BrutesorGods (Mar 5, 2017)

Jocephis said:


> The MEAN MUGGER I got this guy in there that tries to stare me down every 5min wtf. I don know if he wants to fuk or fight. Scary!



Ran into one of those when I was coming off dbol. Got in his face and made a ****ing scene. Dude avoids me like the plague now. Zero eye contact lol


----------



## BrutesorGods (Mar 5, 2017)

That mother****er who has to drop the weight on the cable machine from the top on the last rep every fckin time


----------

